# How to use the damper to adjust airflow on Quadrafire 1200i?



## Peach (Sep 19, 2013)

My stove (Quadrafire 1200i/2003 mfg) has a damper between the "Exhaust Adapter" and the rear shroud.  I can see in the picture it has a screw, but not sure how to adjust it.  We were getting too much air when it was first installed and it was set at that time but the stove now seems to be getting too much airflow again.  The dealer has retired so I can't contact him for info. 

Anyone else have one of these and how do I adjust the air?

This link shows the damper 
http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Quadrafire-Pellet-Stove-3-Damper-p/pel-damp3.htm

Thanks much, 

Peach


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 19, 2013)

On a Pellet stove? A Damper should NEVER be installed. 

This is a positive pressure exhaust system. So a damper can cause CO to leak into the home if damper is closed to far?? 

Are you sure that's what's there?


----------



## Bioburner (Sep 20, 2013)

The flat of the exterior adjustment corresponds to the position of the interior like the handle of a ball valve. The more the flat crosses the main the more restriction. It will only stop so much flow as it is only partial to prevent over blockage. Several stove designs use post fan draft controls.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 20, 2013)

Not a Quadrafire.... 



Bioburner said:


> The flat of the exterior adjustment corresponds to the position of the interior like the handle of a ball valve. The more the flat crosses the main the more restriction. It will only stop so much flow as it is only partial to prevent over blockage. Several stove designs use post fan draft controls.


----------



## St_Earl (Sep 20, 2013)

op's link does show a quadrafire pellet stove damper.

but it also has this - "Replacement 3" damper for Quadra-Fire and Heatilator Eco Choice pellet stoves. To be used on tall vertical installs only."

does the quad have the air flow adjustment slide plate under the ash pan like the heatilator?
that seems the safe way to adjust the airflow imo.

also, what are the symptoms of too much air flow?
seems like it would be hard to have too much.
unless maybe the pellets won't stay in the burn pot


----------



## stovelark (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi Peach,   Quads have no damper to adjust, unlike a lot of stoves.  They have a feed rate slider (as you prob know) to compensate for air/fuel mixture.  Never have seen a need for one on a CBay if exh blower is running normally, the stove is sufficiently clean in the exh path and a quality pellet was being burned.  I have seen poor pellet fuel get blown out of the burnpot and shut down on low temp (the fuel was burning quickly through and big chunks of fly ash was being pushed out, then thermocouple temp would put stove into shutdown. 
      I did see that the listing was a Quad part, but was to be used as a special case of venting.  Most stoves with an air damper ideally are set with a magnehelic of about .15-.20 inches of W/C draft on high heat setting, but have never adjusted a Quad.  Don't know if this helps, good luck with it.


----------



## PutnamJct (Sep 20, 2013)

I've gotten intimately acquainted with my Quad 1200i in the past few days pulling it from fireplace, getting ready to reline chimney, taking it apart, cleaning, fixing and their is NO damper on mine. Nowhere in any manual does it call for one either.


----------



## mralias (Sep 20, 2013)

x2


----------



## Peach (Sep 20, 2013)

Ooh, didn't meant to stir the hornets nest!  Thank much Bioburner for the instructions on how it works.  All I could think about was fins that open and close and couldn't wrap my mind around the screw. 

For those who may be curious, this is a Quadra Fire Classic Bay insert, installed about 11 years ago.  The first insert didn't work correctly and Quadra Fire had the installer completely remove the insert and install another brand new unit.  With the exact same issue, several trips later - Quadra Fire sent this part (think they sent out an actual tech) to be installed on our unit. Have had a wonderful stove since (only source of heat).  It is on a tall vertical venting system.  No it is not listed anywhere in my manual either. 

Now you all have me curious if this is correct; however, because the stove has ran like a charm and Quadra Fire provided the part/install  of it I won't worry.  Think I hit the screw during one of my cleanings.  Man, if I had the ability I'd take a picture because I can tell you think I'm a dingy blonde with no idea what stove I have. 

Thanks again, 

Peach


----------



## mralias (Sep 20, 2013)

No hornets nest. It's difficult to read the intention of the poster in some of the posts. We are just concerned about you that's all. A lot of these guys have been around Quads a long time and when something does not look right they want to make sure you are informed of the potential issues surrounding your set up. You have me curious as to why you think you were getting too much air before the damper was installed? What were the symptoms of the stove that lead to this belief?


----------



## Peach (Sep 20, 2013)

Good, I love this forum and it has helped me learn and do a better job of caring for my stove.  Just joined and wouldn't want to get kicked off already!

Mralias, the original issue goes way back but will try to answer your questions.  I didn't determine the stove was getting too much air, that was done by the installer and a Quadrafire Tech.   Totally left the install and issue resolution to the professionals on this one. 

Best of my memory, the flame couldn't get out of the pot and acted like it was blown out. I don't recall the stove shutting down, just didn't burn right and put out little heat in the room and we were freezing.  All the fans and basics were running correctly to my memory. 

Instead of fire flies, actual partial pellets were blown out of the pot into the chamber.  Seems they changed just about every part (controller, auger, etc) possible on the first insert before pulling it.  When they came to work on it they even brought in several different brands of pellets to test.   Seems when the 2nd insert was installed with no change, a QF tech came out and meet our original installer.  May have been an issue with the color of the flame as well, sorry I can't recall better.  

This year I noticed a difference in the way it was burning. Although nothing as severe as original issue it just didn't seem right and other troubleshooting didn't resolve the burn.  I didn't want to go turning the screw without understanding how the damper worked.  Now adjusted the screw and the fire is right again.  

Sorry for the long post, but also wanted to add how amazing Quadrafire was to resolve this issue.  To have a brand new (2nd) insert installed, 4-6 trips by installer with hours on the phone with QF, and to have a tech dispatched to take care of us was amazing customer service.  Maybe ours was a unique situation.    

Thanks again for the feedback to help me understand the damper and get my burn on!

Peach


----------



## St_Earl (Sep 20, 2013)

you absolutely needn't worry about getting kicked off.
welcome to the forum. it's great to have you here with us.

it's actually very interesting to hear your situation.
glad you have it working well now.

seems like it was working for a long time already with no problem.
but as always, a good CO detector is a worthwhile thing to have.

i'm no expert.( you had the QF tech there already ) but i am wondering why reducing the air flow with the inlet damper/slide plate was not an option.
(i'm just assuming the quad has one like the heatilator does under the ash pan.)
maybe the draft from the tall pipe was just too strong to overcome and still have adequate combustion air coming in.
but it seems quadrafire makes the damper you have for a situation like yours.
you just want to not have it ever get closed too far.


----------



## mralias (Sep 20, 2013)

Peach said:


> Just joined and wouldn't want to get kicked off already!


Ahhh haaa haaa...that's a good one.  Don't you know that once you join this place it is like the Mafia, once your in you can't get out.  Thanks for the explanation.  I have heard of the pellet pops on other stoves just never on the 1200i. You must have one hell of a draft going for ya. Good luck and oh yeah welcome to the funny farm.


----------



## Bioburner (Sep 20, 2013)

Glad your back in business.


----------

